# Lighting question...



## iceh86 (Mar 14, 2009)

So I'm upgrading one of my tanks to a 55gal with an ac110, and I was wondering if someone could recommend a compact lighting system that is both affordable and powerful.

Thanks for any help


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

For affordable and powerful-I tend to like the Nova extreme T5 setups myself-I run a 4X 54 watt on acouple of my tanks-I have been pleased so far with them.....Been running it now for around 3 years without any problems what so ever....


----------



## iceh86 (Mar 14, 2009)

Can you link?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

This is a 48 inch tank right in length of course?

If this is the case-the link you posted is spendy as well for the 48 inch fixture-

If you are considering this fixture-How come not something like this-
https://www.petsolutions.com/Nova-Extreme-H...901121+C33.aspx

I'm just curious-It's right around the same price


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

(I think this is a "Tank & Equipment" question, isn't it?)

iceh- welcome to the site! Post some pics of your setup when it's done, will ya?


----------



## iceh86 (Mar 14, 2009)

Well, I saw this... https://www.petsolutions.com/Nova-Extreme-P...+C40001722.aspx ... and thought that's what you were talking about...

Did you mean this...https://www.petsolutions.com/Nova-Extreme-X...+C40001722.aspx


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> (*I think this is a "Tank & Equipment" question, isn't it?)*
> 
> iceh- welcome to the site! Post some pics of your setup when it's done, will ya?


Not at the top of my concerns-









I dont look at that stuff 99% of the time......

Are ya spamming or gonna add to topic at hand :rasp: This isn't the welcome section either :laugh:

Now that we got that settled......I guess I'll move it


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Is this for plants or just to see ? I have the nova 48" and its a decent light for the price, but the fans are abit loud. A simple powercompact light will be fine if you dont have plants or only want low light plants. T5 would be good for plants or not too though. T5 will give you the most light compared to the power used pretty much over other types (well minus led)


----------



## iceh86 (Mar 14, 2009)

sean-820 said:


> Is this for plants or just to see ? I have the nova 48" and its a decent light for the price, but the fans are abit loud. A simple powercompact light will be fine if you dont have plants or only want low light plants. T5 would be good for plants or not too though. T5 will give you the most light compared to the power used pretty much over other types (well minus led)


Ya it'll be a planted tank...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

iceh said:


> Well, I saw this... https://www.petsolutions.com/Nova-Extreme-P...+C40001722.aspx ... and thought that's what you were talking about...
> 
> Did you mean this...https://www.petsolutions.com/Nova-Extreme-X...+C40001722.aspx


Neither-
I linked in my above post though-

The one at the top of the page-
Not the pro nor the X2...Just the HO T5's....


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

Comeing from SW

. 
To me lighting is kinda pointless in a P tank.

Go with the cheapest T5 or CF u can find.

T5 bulbs are alot cheaper, But then again i dont even think u need to change the bulbs ever 7 months like you do for SW,

To be honest id just go with some decent looking shop lights.

If u have some high lighting plants in there id go with a 2 bulb t5.

if u dont laready know

Seach fishneedit 
aquatraders.com

with there prices u best be loving me off.


----------

